# Pages sur iCloud : Comment afficher un svg sur Pages iCloud?



## ZANTAR2054 (10 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour
Sur l'app mac ou iOS, les svg apparaissent normalement. Par contre, sur iCloud, les svg apparaissent floutés! 
Par exemple, c-dessous, c'est l'icône de Safari. (oui c'est très flouté!). Comment afficher un svg sur Pages iCloud?

De manière générale, Pages est incroyable sur iOS et macOS mais il est encore difficile de collaborer avec nos amis sur Android, Linux et Windows.


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Décembre 2019)

Bonsoir,
svg étant du vectoriel comme illustrator et possiblement complexe, peut-être le traduire en .png avec Inscape avant la mise sur iCloud Drive?...
solution pas simple, je suis d'accord!


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (12 Décembre 2019)

Hello Guytoon48,
Je fais des mindmap avec Pages. Je préfère garder le SVG car il est léger et ne pixélise pas.


----------

